# Best Post War Bike Ever Poll



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2008)

OK, HERE IT IS, THE POLL FOR THE BEST POST WAR BIKE EVER!
THE POLL LIMITS ME TO TEN OPTIONS SO i'LL HAVE TO CUT SOME OF THE NOMINEES.

START VOTING AND HAVE FUN!
SCOTT


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2008)

Schwinn Cantilever bikes.
one of the most enduring bike styles and a force to be reckoned with from the '30's through today.
the Phantom:




The Auto Cycle:



the B-6:



and late in the game the Jaguar!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2008)

Columbia was one of the first manufacturers of bicycles and had some of the most beautiful bikes of the post war era.
Marc's stunning 5 Star Superb:



maybe someone can help with this, 3 Star?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2008)

the ubiquitous Monark Super Deluxe and it's rare cousin the Super Twinn.
probably the second most recognizable bike ever made, the Super Deluxe is a hit with everyone.
an absolutely stunning Super Twinn:




and though I could have posted photos all day I chose this beauty to represent all Super Deluxes everywhere!:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2008)

J.C.Higgins was the house brand for Sears after the war and did Justice to the reputation Elgin had developed before the war.
though these bikes deserved their own separate places in the poll, I had to combine them because of the 10 entry limit of the poll.
Always my favorite Higgins bike by a good margine the Model 100:



and again, to represent all the amazing variety of Higgins of this era an amazing example of the Color Flow


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2008)

another of the bikes on my favourites list
the Shelby Airflow;


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2008)

again these two deserve separate poll places but here they are, two of Huffmans postwar greats.
the 1949 Dayton "Dial-Your-Ride"




and the equally stunning 1955 Huffy Customliner:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2008)

the only Rollfast nominated but definitely a great one
the Hopalong Cassidy:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2008)

Cleveland Welding Made one of the most decadent bikes of the postwar era.
the Luxury Liner:




and the Western Flyer Super


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2008)

there is nothing like it anywhere, you guessed it
Monark Hex-tube:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2008)

last but not least in any list of the best
Murray Ohio's best
Murray Fleetline:





and Western Flyer's X-53:


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Dec 23, 2008)

This is pretty cool for Postwar


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 23, 2008)

it's a middleweight, and I already nominated it for the upcomming middleweight poll
great bike though
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 29, 2008)

well not as many votes as I'd hoped, but as expected, the Schwinn Cantilever has a commanding lead! a perennial favourite and great bike! we'll see how the Cantilevers stand up in the prewar poll! it will be tougher going I imagine. vote soon, I plan on closing this poll shortly after the new year and opening the poll on the best prewar bike ever, unless you guys think these polls should just run on and on. let me know.
Merry Christmas, and Happy (SAFE!) New Year!
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 25, 2009)

well after running for three months, I think we have a clear winner! it is clear the ever popular classic look of the Schwinn Phantom has won out! if you enjoyed these polls let me know and we'll do a few more.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Mar 25, 2009)

> I could have posted photos all day I chose this beauty to represent all Super Deluxes everywhere!:




  That is a really good pic of my 48...Thanks Man.... I love that bike...


----------



## brat10 (Jun 14, 2009)

IMHO. All beautiful bikes. However none were as durable as the Schwinn. And for me it's a coin toss between straight bars and cantilevers. I have said I liked both more than the other  over the years.


----------

